# Hanging joist against 30 degree angle



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a gable end bay section where the joists have to be flush mounted on both sides to a rim and girder that run 30 degrees skewed from the joist.

I know I can get 45 hangers, maybe 22.5, but what do you do when dealing with 30 degrees?

There's no space for a ledger board unless I notch the joists and the skew 45 hangers I've seen don't like like they would bend much to fit my angles.

Any other acceptable solutions?


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

This?


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Yep, I'll probably have to go with that


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

This may be more like what you are looking for?

Andy.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> This may be more like what you are looking for? Andy.


I picked up some of these. In the areas where I have more depth under the full joists I'm going to add a ledger too just for the hell of it. Thanks


----------

